# Walton County fishing



## rascal1946 (Jun 2, 2008)

Are there any public boat ramps at Lake Walton just south of Monroe, Georgia?

Where is the best spot for fishing Lake Varner?


----------



## Steve78 (Jun 2, 2008)

Lake Walton is a private lake open to only residinets of the 2 neighborhoods on the lake snd owners of property on the lake. The only way to fish Lake Walton is to know somebody, my brother lives on Lake Walton and there is some of the best fishing around, its like a mini Varner, full of big ole monsters.


----------



## biggtruxx (Jun 2, 2008)

Yep Lake Walton is private.......... varner is full of spots but most require a boat


----------



## Craigaria (Jun 2, 2008)

Lake Walton is very private... We are cracking down on tresspassers now. There are multiple people who are watching the lake and have been givin permission from the lake owner to call the authorities.

I hate to come across strong, but things have been stolen on many occasions, and the people that have been sneaking in have been keeping every fish they catch.

The lake isn't nearly as good as it was four years ago due to this. We had a wildlife biologist come out at the end of last summer and he said the lake was under populated and suggested restocking after shocking the lake.

My other friend who lives on the lake almost got into a fight with an individual last week. He had permission to fish, but was told by the lake owner not to keep any bass. After we repeatedly saw him throwing bass in his cooler, my buddy confronted him. The guy then says "What you gonna do about it?"  Anyhow, we haven't seen him back after we called the lake owner. 

I can type up hundreds of instances of occurances like this. It is amazing how disrespectful people are, and how they think they can do anything they want even if they aren't supposed to be there in the first place.

Nothing like seeing your favorite fishing hole go downhill because people decide to take every bass over 5 lbs home to show off to their friends. They don't realize how long it took that fish to get that big, and evidentally they don't care about the future of the lake.

Sorry, this is just a touchy topic with me. This has been an on going battle for a while now, and it just makes me sick to think about how it used to be...


----------



## buzzbaitfool12 (Jun 2, 2008)

*lake walton*

Well said Craigaria..I live in Lakeshore estates, and it blows me away the amount of people who have the balls to move rocks at our boat ramp to fish the lake..It says very plainly at the front of our gate homeowners only and violators will be prosecuted..we are now going to call the cops on anyone who we talked to who do not have permission to fish lake..I guaranteed the walton counties finest after a few calls will crack down and put an end to this.  It would be one thing to come at and catch a few a go home but to take every fish you catch no matter what size of species gets under my skin..The guys craig talked about wanting to fight someone are out 2 or 3 days a week catching and keeping every fish that gets on the hook..I am not trying to start a catch and release rally, but Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- how many fish do you want to keep..keep what you can eat and come again later..it is the selfishness in people to destroy everything..this is a PRIVATE lake just like your residents is PRIVATE..if you want to fish go to Lake Varner..you will better opportunity to catch big fish..


----------



## dawgs2309 (Jun 5, 2008)

i think he asked about public lakes to fish start a diff. topic about this PRIVATE lake... he wants to know were to fish yall have clearly told him not to fish here.... so lets move on to public lakes and stop cryin about lake walton.


----------



## chef (Jun 5, 2008)

i agree if your a homeowner and the lake is private than it is your job to keep it private,the whole neighborhood should be active in keeping it that way. my family has a private lake that stays private a couple of 22 rounds over someones head will pass the word around alot quicker than johnny law.


----------



## Craigaria (Jun 5, 2008)

dawgs2309 said:


> i think he asked about public lakes to fish start a diff. topic about this PRIVATE lake... he wants to know were to fish yall have clearly told him not to fish here.... so lets move on to public lakes and stop cryin about lake walton.




I just wanted to let ya'll know the situation here, and discourage anyone that might be looking for a 'public ramp'.

You would be cryin too, if you knew how it used to be...

As for public lakes, Varner is an excellent lake and Randall is the man to teach you. Stone Mountain is one of my favorites too. All of the resevoirs around here are very good...


----------



## Craigaria (Jun 5, 2008)

chef said:


> i agree if your a homeowner and the lake is private than it is your job to keep it private,the whole neighborhood should be active in keeping it that way. my family has a private lake that stays private a couple of 22 rounds over someones head will pass the word around alot quicker than johnny law.


----------



## frydawg (Jun 6, 2008)

I understand the need to control trespassing, especially if things are getting stolen, etc.  But what's really sad about Lake Walton (If it's the lake on Double Springs Rd. that I am thinking of) is that it is a reservoir that was paid for by tax dollars.  I feel that if the taxpayers of Walton Co. pay for the lake to be built, they should be able to access it.  It's unfortunate that people who may have a limited amount of places to fish are missing out on such a great fishery that they helped pay for!!!

Also, If you have any knowledge about trophy bass management, you would know that harvesting is often an excellent way to increase the average size of fish in your lake.  That guy that was taking fish out was probably doing more good than you think.   Just something to think about.


----------



## Craigaria (Jun 6, 2008)

frydawg said:


> I understand the need to control trespassing, especially if things are getting stolen, etc.  But what's really sad about Lake Walton (If it's the lake on Double Springs Rd. that I am thinking of) is that it is a reservoir that was paid for by tax dollars.  I feel that if the taxpayers of Walton Co. pay for the lake to be built, they should be able to access it.  It's unfortunate that people who may have a limited amount of places to fish are missing out on such a great fishery that they helped pay for!!!
> 
> Also, If you have any knowledge about trophy bass management, you would know that harvesting is often an excellent way to increase the average size of fish in your lake.  That guy that was taking fish out was probably doing more good than you think.   Just something to think about.



This is not the same lake as the one you are thinking about. That one is the Monroe resevoir. It does stink that we can't fish it even though we pay for it...

I'm no expert at management by any means, but when the biologist shocks the lake and says we need to restock, it is probably not a good idea to keep every fish you catch...


----------



## SnapperG (Jun 6, 2008)

The reservoir on Double Springs road is actually called Briscoe T. Reservoir. It is own/operated by the City of Monroe. They claim that tax payers dollars did not pay for the reservoir therefore they dont have to grant access to citizens of the county/city. Luckily I have mulitple family members that have property on the lake. There have been some BIG bass caught out of there!!

As for good local public fishing in the area I'd try these:

Tribble Mill(Gwinnett): 2 lakes, boat ramp, lots of bank fishing.

Varner(Newton): boat ramp, some bank fishing

Fort Yargo(Winder): boat ramp, lots of bank fishing

Matthews Park(Monroe): bank fishing

Sandy Creek(Athens): boat ramp, bank fishing

Lake Harrick (UGA Intramural Fields): Bank fishing, you can rent a canoe

Hard Labor State Park

Marben Farms PFA


Tight Lines!


----------



## biggtruxx (Jun 6, 2008)

Lake Walton (the private lake) as they call it is going down hill due to people over fishing it. I have several friends that live there and own land on the lake so I have some access to it! Good fishing but it has gone down hill a lot over the years!

Varner- Same situation! Hate to say it but the publicity the lake has received about the (Hawgs) caught there has just about ruined the lake! 5 years ago it was nothing to go and catch 25-30 fish in 2 - 3 hours and several over 8 lbs in the mix. Now you have to work for them because their numbers are depleting due to the amount of pressure on the lake(tourney's too but i fish in them so i am guilty of that as well) I personally throw every bass i catch back! I have kept one in the last 5 years and it was a Varner bass 12 lbs that i wanted to have mounted!

But, 

The guy didnt ask for all this he just wants some inside info on where to fish here in Walton 

Buddy there are numerous places to fish here in Walton and surrounding counties depending on the species of fish you are wanting to take. all the big lakes like Varner will require a boat in order to catch some good fish. there is rutledge lake in morgan that you can very easily fish from the bank for many species of fish. and then there is Fort Yargo State park in winder that is user friendly as well.

Get a pole, some bait and get out there 

Truxx


----------



## rip'n'burn (Jun 7, 2008)

Yeah Varner will be just another lake in 5 years, if it takes that long too much pressure too many BIG fish taken from there and now grass crap I mean carp,lol although carp is pretty much crap


----------



## mdhall (Jun 8, 2008)

*boom*

I was out there at Lake Walton just the other day with a net and some dynamite. I must've kept 40 fish over 8 lbs. That lake is incredible.


----------



## Craigaria (Jun 9, 2008)

mdhall said:


> I was out there at Lake Walton just the other day with a net and some dynamite. I must've kept 40 fish over 8 lbs. That lake is incredible.



Oh, that was you? You probably saw me then. I was the guy in the BIG commercial tuna fishing boat, pulling drift nets all day


----------

